# Lebendköder in Ungarn



## Reiti no.1 (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Freitag zum Plattensee, wir wollen auf Wels angeln. Da ist mir eingefallen vielleicht darf man ja mit lebendigen Köderfisch angeln `? Und wenn ja, benutze ich einfach eine schwere Pose die der Köder dann durch den See zieht oder ?


----------



## Daniel47 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Mal vom Gesetz abgesehen, ist sowas ethisch gesehen koreckt?


----------



## burhave (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## Zapper75 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Ist generell erlaubt In Ungarn, evtl. lokale Einschränkungen beachten.

Petri
Zapper


----------



## allrounder11 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*



Daniel47 schrieb:


> Mal vom Gesetz abgesehen, ist sowas ethisch gesehen koreckt?


 

Auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Bobster (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Wer keine Erfahrung in der Anwendung des lebenden Köderfisches hat, sollte sich dann m.M.n. vor Ort über die Anwendung informieren um nicht unsachgemäß zu Werke zu gehen.

...und da sind wir schon wieder 

...spätestens heute Abend ist dann der Tröt zu


----------



## Reiti no.1 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

okay ich infomiere mich mal vor Ort.
Ethisch korrekt. Ich kenne mehrere Angler die angeben heimlich mit lebendigen Köderfisch in Deutschland zu angeln.
Man hat es auch lange in Deutschland machen dürfen.
Wenn man es darf werde ich es probieren


----------



## Brikz83 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Klar, veruchs ruhig. Fakt ist lebender Köfi fängt natürlich sehr gut.
Von daher ran an Speck äh Fisch...


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Fang dir ein paar große Weißfische und schau dass du sie anständig hälterst!
Dann Einzelhaken am Wallervorfach, wobei du den Köfi durchs Nasenloch anködern kannst, gesichert vorm herabrutschen durch ein Stückchen Gummi (Fahradschlauch).
Und wenn du dann noch ein Boot benutzt, kannst du die Köfis vorsichtig
setzen um Würfe zu vermeiden.
Auf die Weise kannst du die Köfis bei guter Behandlung(hältern im Setzkescher und nicht werfen), sehr lange schwimmen lassen (manchmal
sogar 2 Tage), womit du jedem Totköderangler überlegen sein wirst, da die deutlich häufiger ihren Köder wechseln müssen, um fängig zu sein und
somit trotz der vermeindlich "besseren" Ethik mehr Mortalität haben!
Alternativ und eben auch ohne Boot, empfehle ich ein Bojenmontage, da
kannst du den Köfi zur Not auch mit der Luftmatratze rausbringen.
Viel Erfolg!

Taxidermist


----------



## Daniel47 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall!!!


 
Und wieso?


----------



## Blinkerheini (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*



Daniel47 schrieb:


> Und wieso?



|kopfkratoh man...


----------



## BlankyB (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Hi, 
ich war auch mal am Balaton, meine Kollegen angelten mit lebenden Köfi und ich mit toten, weil ich einem Fisch dass nicht antun mag (was nicht heißt dass ich andere verachte wenn sie es tun).
Meine Kollegen haben nichts gefangen und ich einen Zander.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass ein lebender viel fängiger ist als ein toter.
Aber wenn du möchtest probiers doch einfach aus, in Ungarn darfst du es hier nicht, deswegen kann dir da auch keiner was nachsagen denn Würmer werden auch lebend auf den Haken gezogen.

Gruß Blanky|wavey:


----------



## rat330 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Du darfst ganz sicher mit lebenden Köfi dort angeln, woher ich das weiss? Ich wahr letzte woche bei uns am Hafen fischen, dort hat ein Schiff angelegt und ne Ladung Steine aufgeladen.
Auf dem Schiff wahr einer aus Ungarn mit dem ich mich unterhalten habe, als dieser hörte das wir mit Lebenden Köfis uns strafbar machen musste dieser ganz schön lachen und sagte das in Ungarn er und die anderen angler nur mit Lebenden Köfis angeln.
Also keine Sorge du wirst mit dem Gesetz dort nicht in Konflikt kommen wenn du mit dem Lebendem Köfi angelst.
Petri Heil


----------



## Fischhaker (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Sauerei!#d


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

sauerrei das es in Deutschland verboten ist. Zum Glueck in Ungarn, England, Frankreich, Spanien, Bedelux, Daenemark ect. erlaubt.
Nur in Deutschland sind wir zu bloed.
Bin aufgewachsen und angelten nur mit lebendigen Koederfisch in Deutschland als Kind. 
Haben die Ueberpolulation von Goldfishen in den Teichen der Nachbarn krz gehalten)
Haben selbst mit roten und baluen und gelben maden geangelt.
Alles vorbei in Deutschland. Naja, bald muessen wir wohl die Wuermer betaeuben bevor wir diese benutzen oder die Fische fangen, toeten und dann an die Kormorane verfuettern.

Ich weiss was ich jedenfalls am WE mache. Angeln gehen auf Zander mit life fish(in GB)! Die beissen wirklich besser auf sowas.
Fuer Wels brauchst allerdings keine lebendigen Koederfisch. Tote gehen normalerweise besser, muss dann allerdings alle 10 Minuten den Fisch wechseln(sowie er steif wird. wenigesten etwas was hard und rund wird)
Welse gehen mehr nach geruchsinn und koenen einen frisch getoetenen Koederfisch nicht wiederstehen.
Besser ist allerdings Hundefutter aus der Dose. Muss allerdings paar Tage vorher anfuettern mit klein zerknittenen Koederfischen.


----------



## bike44rot (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lebendköder in Ungarn*

Hallo,

die Bestimmungen findest du hier:
http://www.mohosz.hu/nemet/index.htm

Grüße Thomas


----------

